
F-35 Continues to Stumble - okket
http://www.pogo.org/straus/issues/weapons/2017/f35-continues-to-stumble.html
======
okket
Intentional [dupe]: Discussion is on the reposted story link

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14013203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14013203)

